# Them Birds Act Funny!



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Just wondering about when you shoot at the snows. I got a few of Jim Jones videos and most of the time when they shoot at the snows a lot of them act initially like they are shot. They like dive bomb and move in every direction like they hit an air pocket or something. It looks like they almost fool you and then fly away. Is this typical of snows?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Not in the Spring that is for sure. The juvies in the fall can do some stupid things but they wise up pretty fast.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

PorkChop said:


> ...when they shoot at the snows a lot of them act initially like they are shot. They like dive bomb and move in every direction like they hit an air pocket or something.


In the early days of steel shot, I remembered having a lot of problems with hitting birds, only to have them fly away as they drop...or hit the ground and fly away. It was frustrating...


----------



## Rem700 (Jul 31, 2003)

I have not seen this film but it kinda sounds like you are describing when the birds cut to drop altitude. Quite often they do this as they are coming in to decoys, their bodies are going everywhich way, it does look kinda funny.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yep I know when the birds cut to drop when they are coming in but I have never seen them do it after being shot at. Some of the ranges look far so they may be crippled but it is hard to say the distance with a camera. You never know if it was on a tripod or where the shooters were.


----------

